# Send Help



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Sucks man, but never ever ever hand over the cash for a boat or vehicle without a clean title in hand with the seller's name on it.

You probably don't want to hear this either but I highly doubt that guy has the title for it either, if he did it would have been there at the time of the sale.

I think the only other way you could possibly get a title for it would be to claim it as an abandoned vessel.






Abandoned Vessel Claims Process FAQs


Claims Process FAQs




myfwc.com


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

That’s a real nice homemade skiff you got there.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I gotta go with @skinny_fishing on this one, an abandoned property claim is probably your easiest route. Please update this thread because you aren’t the first, or the last, who will be stuck in this predicament.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

why do we read about this kind of thing all the time? people, don't hand over your hard earned cash without an original title properly executed in hand. check the serial number and description of the boat on the title. watch the guy sign it. get his drivers license info. bring someone with you if you're handing over a lot of cash. also sellers, don't take a cashiers check unless you go to the bank with the buyer and stand there while it's being printed. cash is king and look at the cash. there are security marks printed inside the bills. please exercise caution.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There is a process for this it is lengthy and costs a few bucks.

They are going to contact the previous person that it was titled to and hopefully he says he sold it. If he reported it stolen your SOL.

Do not claim it as abandon or you could be in more hot water because you would be filling out a form knowing it was not abandoned and you will attest that everything is truthful on the form. Then if there is a problem you will not like the outcome.

Follow the process to apply for a lost title. PM me and I can get you in touch with someone who can help you.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Questions: 
Did you buy the boat from a dealer??????

Does the name on the title copy, the same as the seller and how did you identify the seller?

Also, there is no reason to wait to transfer title...it could have saved you all this crap


----------



## Linesider429 (Sep 11, 2021)

To answer a few questions: 

The official title is legitimate. The HIN number checks out with fwc and is on the official title.

This was an independent seller, not a used boat dealer.

The name on the copy is the same as the seller, same on his instagram, same on his business profile. I also have mutual friends.

And topnative, what do you mean by wait to transfer title? I can’t put the boat on the water because the registration expired and I already have a warning from the sheriff.

I learned my lesson about cash transfer and title in hand, so spare me that tip.. I’ve only ever owned kayaks and paddleboards. This was truly my first boat purchase.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Some states have an application for a duplicate of list title. 
check into that.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I think topnative meant you should've transferred the title as soon as you picked up the skiff. I know the purchase (not personally) I remember when that skiff was sold as the seller was Moving to South America I believe. I am not a proponent of this but I would blow up his instagram page he will have a hard time selling fly fishing trips if it's known that he's that kinda guy. Unfortunately we ate only getting your side of the story(not saying you're wrong) maybe he will chime in and make it right for you. As Ducknut said don't do anything Illegal for a boat.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Something doesn't add up here. 
1. The seller has your money.
2. The buyer has the boat.
3. The title is apparently legit.

So why wouldn't the seller just send the original title? He obviously can't try and sell the boat again. Holding on to the title is worthless. There has to be more to this story.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you have a photo of him and his name? I’ll go to Belize and get your title but it won’t be cheap...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Smackdaddy. The new BH.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> Smackdaddy. The new BH.


I only wish my mullet was that stellar! That dude is almost as badass as Chuck Norris...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Linesider429 said:


> The dmv would not accept the copy of the title.


What does this mean? Surely he didn't go through the trouble of giving you a photocopy. 

Having been escorted out of the DMV over an argument about a Florida trailer title which doesn't even exist, I understand your frustration. Maybe try a private title business. In my experience they are less argumentative and actually know the rules unlike those pieces of human trash at the DMV.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> What does this mean? Surely he didn't go through the trouble of giving you a photocopy.
> 
> Having been escorted out of the DMV over an argument about a Florida trailer title which doesn't even exist, I understand your frustration. Maybe try a private title business. In my experience they are less argumentative and actually know the rules unlike those pieces of human trash at the DMV.


Florida is the land of Grifters he won't get it registered unless he has the original title.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Man do I ever hate to suggest this, but it may be time go talk to an attorney for advice. You’ll need to find one that has some expertise in this area.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

OP is out of luck. I hate to say it. Sounds like the seller lost the title and does not want to deal with it. Because after all, he has his money.

So many people confuse registration with ownership. The OP says he had to renew the registration, so that is when this kicked off.... BIG mistake. Registration is to be transferred at the time of sale (legally have 30 days), and should have been done the day the boat was purchased. I can't stand it when people say "tag/registration is good through next year..." NO. The vehicle (boat, car, etc) registration stays with the person in FL. Exceptions are trailers, where the registration has a transfer/sale record on the paperwork. That is to be completed at the time of sale, and also at the time of sale is when the original title is signed and transferred by the parties. Vehicle tags belong to the person, not the trailer or vehicle. 

Do not ever buy a boat in FL without an original title or MSO.


----------



## TurboBonefish (Jun 12, 2021)

"I can’t put the boat on the water because the registration expired and I already have a warning from the sheriff."

In Fl you have 30 days to transfer a registration as the new owner. Not till the current reg expires. It sounds like this was a few months after purchase.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

My guess is the seller has either lost the original title and happened to have a copy, or had a loan on the boat and the loan holder has the title. He could be making payments still, but has the lump sum from you.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> My guess is the seller has either lost the original title and happened to have a copy, or had a loan on the boat and the loan holder has the title. He could be making payments still, but has the lump sum from you.


And if he stops making payments on the loan, guess what the bank is going to come after? The collateral, which is your new boat. It could very well have a lien on it which would explain why he might not have the original title to mail to you. It’s vital that you get the original title ASAP, whether it’s through legal means or trying harder to get in touch with the seller to sort this out.


----------



## Last Flat (Dec 8, 2015)

For sure the guy lost the title!
I would not think that there’s a loan on a 30 year old boat. 
You need to put the screws to this guy somehow and get him to apply for a duplicate title.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

dhenderson said:


> And if he stops making payments on the loan, guess what the bank is going to come after? The collateral, which is your new boat. It could very well have a lien on it which would explain why he might not have the original title to mail to you. It’s vital that you get the original title ASAP, whether it’s through legal means or trying harder to get in touch with the seller to sort this out.


If he has a loan on the boat he won't even have a duplicate title in Florida just the registration that way it's not possible to sell the skiff without the payoff. And highly unlikely on a 30 plus year old skiff unless it was a personal loan. Sounds like the op ran the boat until it was time to re register it lesson learned unfortunately.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

The seller obviously does not have the title, got his money already and is out of the country. Why would he give a shit at this point, the OP has no recourse.

I don't see how harassing the seller on social media is going to help either, if anything that will just piss him off and solidify him not giving a shit.

Forget about the seller and take the help that DuckNut offered you and apply for a lost title.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

This is what I would do. I would go to the tax collectors office and get an application for a duplicate title. Fill out the application except for the sellers signature. Mail the form to his boss at the fish camp and ask him to have him sign the form, include a return envelope with postage so all he has to do is sign the form and drop it in the mail to you. What do you have to lose? If the guy is halway legit and just lazy it will probably come back signed. FWC should be able to tell you if the vessel has a lien on it.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Can you sell it to somebody in a state that does not require a title on boats (bill of sale only)?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Steve_Mevers said:


> This is what I would do. I would go to the tax collectors office and get an application for a duplicate title. Fill out the application except for the sellers signature. Mail the form to his boss at the fish camp and ask him to have him sign the form, include a return envelope with postage so all he has to do is sign the form and drop it in the mail to you. What do you have to lose? If the guy is halway legit and just lazy it will probably come back signed. FWC should be able to tell you if the vessel has a lien on it.


^ this is the proper response and probably the best avenue for the OP. Good luck.


----------



## Last Flat (Dec 8, 2015)

Perhaps you could locate a relative in the states who might assist in getting a response.
He does have a facebook page it seems with lots of friends .


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Linesider429 said:


> Earlier this year, I bought a skiff from a listing I found on this forum. It was one of the best days of my life… My dream of becoming a boat owner had finally came true.
> 
> We met the seller in Miami and the pictures of the boat held true. 91’ dolphin super skiff.
> We spent all night wire transferring money in good faith and trusted the dealer to send us the boat title in the mail.
> ...


How much would you take for it?


----------



## Miragein (Aug 21, 2015)

DBStoots said:


> ^ this is the proper response and probably the best avenue for the OP. Good luck.


Agreed. Is kinda sketchy this guy is making things so difficult for you . Here is the form:


https://www.flhsmv.gov/pdf/forms/82101.pdf


Good luck!


----------



## AGG (Jul 2, 2020)

Man I’m sorry to hear that. I know you said he moved but the same thing happened to me. I fortunately enough knew where the guy lived and paid him a visit. Maybe try to figure out if you can somehow apply for a salvage title. Not sure you can but worth a shot.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Did he look like this dude?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> That’s a real nice homemade skiff you got there.


Grind some numbers off. Restore it to make it appear just done and then practice your poker face.

An initial application for the title and registration of a homemade vessel is filed at the office of the county tax collector or license plate agent. If the homemade vessel is less than 16 feet in length forms HSMV 82040 and HSMV 87002 must be presented along with a $5.25 titling fee (for electronic title) or $7.75 (for paper title) or $11 (expedited (fast) title). A registration fee based on the length of the vessel and any applicable sales tax must also be paid.
If the homemade vessel is 16 feet or more in length, a physical inspection of the vessel by a member of the Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) must be conducted. FWC may be contacted through their website at www.myfwc.com. At the time of inspection, a completed form HSMV 87002, Vessel Statement of Builder, must be submitted to the inspecting officer. Upon satisfactory completion of the inspection, the inspecting officer will provide a completed Certificate of Inspection, FWC/DLE-126, which will be submitted to the county tax collector or license plate agent along with forms HSMV 82040 and HSMV 87002 and a $5.25 titling fee (for electronic title) or $7.75 (for paper title) or $11 (expedited (fast) title). A registration fee based on the length of the vessel and any applicable sales tax must also be paid.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Capnredfish said:


> Grind some numbers off. Restore it to make it appear just done and then practice your poker face.
> 
> An initial application for the title and registration of a homemade vessel is filed at the office of the county tax collector or license plate agent. If the homemade vessel is less than 16 feet in length forms HSMV 82040 and HSMV 87002 must be presented along with a $5.25 titling fee (for electronic title) or $7.75 (for paper title) or $11 (expedited (fast) title). A registration fee based on the length of the vessel and any applicable sales tax must also be paid.
> If the homemade vessel is 16 feet or more in length, a physical inspection of the vessel by a member of the Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) must be conducted. FWC may be contacted through their website at www.myfwc.com. At the time of inspection, a completed form HSMV 87002, Vessel Statement of Builder, must be submitted to the inspecting officer. Upon satisfactory completion of the inspection, the inspecting officer will provide a completed Certificate of Inspection, FWC/DLE-126, which will be submitted to the county tax collector or license plate agent along with forms HSMV 82040 and HSMV 87002 and a $5.25 titling fee (for electronic title) or $7.75 (for paper title) or $11 (expedited (fast) title). A registration fee based on the length of the vessel and any applicable sales tax must also be paid.


I hope you are kidding!


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Capnredfish said:


> Grind some numbers off. Restore it to make it appear just done and then practice your poker face.
> 
> An initial application for the title and registration of a homemade vessel is filed at the office of the county tax collector or license plate agent. If the homemade vessel is less than 16 feet in length forms HSMV 82040 and HSMV 87002 must be presented along with a $5.25 titling fee (for electronic title) or $7.75 (for paper title) or $11 (expedited (fast) title). A registration fee based on the length of the vessel and any applicable sales tax must also be paid.
> If the homemade vessel is 16 feet or more in length, a physical inspection of the vessel by a member of the Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) must be conducted. FWC may be contacted through their website at www.myfwc.com. At the time of inspection, a completed form HSMV 87002, Vessel Statement of Builder, must be submitted to the inspecting officer. Upon satisfactory completion of the inspection, the inspecting officer will provide a completed Certificate of Inspection, FWC/DLE-126, which will be submitted to the county tax collector or license plate agent along with forms HSMV 82040 and HSMV 87002 and a $5.25 titling fee (for electronic title) or $7.75 (for paper title) or $11 (expedited (fast) title). A registration fee based on the length of the vessel and any applicable sales tax must also be paid.


 So how many felonies do you want him to commit to get a title?? You cannot be serious.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Lol. That’s up to him. Here is some more from long ago.








FWC home built boat inspection


OK guys, does anyone have "the list" that FWC uses when they inspect a home built boat. I would like to "pass" with flying colors! lol




www.microskiff.com





I really have no idea what I would do.
This might be a possibility. I would remove motor before proceeding. Alao consult a lawyer in the field first
*Abandoned Vessels*
Florida has no salvage law allowing the finder of an abandoned vessel the right of ownership. As a title state, Florida requires a transfer of vessel title from owner to purchaser in order to obtain legal ownership. It is a crime in the state of Florida to take an abandoned vessel without first getting a title to it; doing so is considered theft and could result in fines or even jail time.
Section 705.103, Florida Statutes, states that a person who finds an abandoned vessel and wants to make claim to it, and ultimately title it, must first report it to a law enforcement officer. The law enforcement agency will collect a fee to conduct an investigation and determine the owner of the vessel. If the vessel is not claimed in the process of the investigation, the law enforcement agency may transfer it to the finder with a bill of sale and evidence of the investigation. The finder would then apply to FLHSMV to have the title put into his name.
For more information on derelict and abandoned vessels, visit the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission at this link FWC.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

how much is a roundtrip ticket to Belize?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Book a trip with him under a different name. When it’s time for payment give him the title form instead of cash and say “remember me”. Fake mustache is required or plan doesn’t work.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Str8-Six said:


> Book a trip with him under a different name. When it’s time for payment give him the title form instead of cash and say “remember me”. Fake mustache is required or plan doesn’t work.


Just move to Georgia 
Problem solved


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Capnredfish said:


> Lol. That’s up to him. Here is some more from long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a straight up criminal 

This is also a felony - the boat was not abandoned.

The state has a process and he needs to follow that procedure.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

If this is the skiff I am thinking of it was located in Miami if that's the case you should've meet him at the dmv remember it's Miami it's just different there. Especially since the seller was leaving the country. I really hope he makes it right for you.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> You're a straight up criminal
> 
> This is also a felony - the boat was not abandoned.
> 
> The state has a process and he needs to follow that procedure.


The only process I could find says the owner of the title can apply for one. Doesn’t sound like the seller is interested in helping.


----------



## Dragonfly16 (Sep 18, 2019)

OP. If you have a copy of the title and registration then you should be able to go on the state DMV website and search for the title records using the title number. The state will show if there is a lien on the title or not, and if the title is available "electronically". If it is a available electronically then you can request a paper original. At least you will get some reliable information to start with.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

jonterr said:


> Just move to Georgia
> Problem solved


Hey, I'm from Ga and I resemble that!! Seriously, Ga's laws are greatly differently. I converted an abandoned boat trailer to a lawn mower trailer years ago. I had the previous tag registration and ID number. To get a tag it had to be inspected by a sheriff's deputy, who told be to remove the old trailer ID number and pick up a "homemade trailer" ID number from the tag office. 
Ga boat registration is handled through the WRD, titles are handled through the state Dept of Revenue, trailer tags through your county tax assessor.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Capnredfish said:


> The only process I could find says the owner of the title can apply for one. Doesn’t sound like the seller is interested in helping.


The State will send a notice to the previous titled owner and if the owner says he sold it then a new titled will be issued. If the previous owner says it was stolen then the bill of sale may alleviate some hassles for the buyer but will lose the boat.

This is not the first time this has ever happened and it won't be the last. One good point is that the seller (assuming he really owned the boat) is non responsive as the letter is a negative consent. Meaning a no response means the sale was legit.

It is a lengthy process - a few months - but it can be done.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Dragonfly16 said:


> OP. If you have a copy of the title and registration then you should be able to go on the state DMV website and search for the title records using the title number. The state will show if there is a lien on the title or not, and if the title is available "electronically". If it is a available electronically then you can request a paper original. At least you will get some reliable information to start with.


But the title is not is his name, you cannot request a title for a vessel or vehicle that is not in your name.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

skinny_fishing said:


> But the title is not is his name, you cannot request a title for a vessel or vehicle that is not in your name.


Amazing that so many people keep suggesting to just get a new original title for boat you do not own. Think about it, do want any Joe bag of donuts scammer to be able to just waltz into the DMV and request a title to your boat?

The whole thing is frustrating, bought my BT from a guy in GA, had bill of sale, certificate of origin of boat, boat registration and a copy of the trailer registration. But because the bill of sale did not have the trailer serial number on it they said I had to have the original registration. Thing is I used the NC template for bill of sale of a boat and trailer, which does not have a spot for the trailer serial number. Luckily was able to get the seller to send me the trailer registration, but what a pain. Also felt like a criminal when at the DMV, girl brought the paperwork to multiple other people, who would look at it, then at me, then back to the paper work, was wondering if I was going to leave in handcuffs.


----------



## Dragonfly16 (Sep 18, 2019)

At the very least the OP can see what the state has in there records. Is there a lien on the title? Is the person who sold them the boat the actual last title holder? At least it is a starting point.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

fatman said:


> how much is a roundtrip ticket to Belize?


Depends on who goes...I’m going to need to do some fishing while I’m there.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Depends on who goes...I’m going to need to do some fishing while I’m there.


well, I mean, you're THERE already.....


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

fishnpreacher said:


> Hey, I'm from Ga and I resemble that!! Seriously, Ga's laws are greatly differently. I converted an abandoned boat trailer to a lawn mower trailer years ago. I had the previous tag registration and ID number. To get a tag it had to be inspected by a sheriff's deputy, who told be to remove the old trailer ID number and pick up a "homemade trailer" ID number from the tag office.
> Ga boat registration is handled through the WRD, titles are handled through the state Dept of Revenue, trailer tags through your county tax assessor.


I live right up from you, past Gainesville😀


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

jonterr said:


> I live right up from you, past Gainesville😀


I'm in Elbert County, about 30 miles from Athens. I can be on Lake Russell, Hartwell, or Clark Hill within 30 minutes from my house


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

https://www.flhsmv.gov/pdf/forms/82101.pdf



Print , complete , take to the tax collector.
$5


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> https://www.flhsmv.gov/pdf/forms/82101.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, you can't do this unless you are the owner of the vessel. The OP does not technically own it.

That would be a form that the seller would have to fill out but good luck with that.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I used to think the “How to lie your way out of jury duty” threads were funny. But this one certainly tops those……


----------



## Boogy (Sep 12, 2021)

I once had a similar issue. My boat was still titled to the second to last person who owned it, and they had already signed some things on it. The lady at the dmv gave me a form to give me power of attorney from the person who had the title. This allowed me to sell the boat to myself essentially. The power of attorney form only gave me the ability to do things with that specific vessel. All it required was the signature of the owner. When she gave me the form and told me to get the signature she kinda gave me the wink wink lol. Maybe this avenue could work for you.


----------



## Pinedawg (May 9, 2021)

Linesider429 said:


> To answer a few questions:
> 
> The official title is legitimate. The HIN number checks out with fwc and is on the official title.
> 
> ...


You mentioned the dealer in your original post. There’s more to this story….


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Steve_Mevers said:


> This is what I would do. I would go to the tax collectors office and get an application for a duplicate title. Fill out the application except for the sellers signature. Mail the form to his boss at the fish camp and ask him to have him sign the form, include a return envelope with postage so all he has to do is sign the form and drop it in the mail to you. What do you have to lose? If the guy is halway legit and just lazy it will probably come back signed. FWC should be able to tell you if the vessel has a lien on it.


So I've been to the Belize Fish camp. I know who sold you the boat, because we had long conversations about his old Dolphin, I also got know the owner of the camp. In person and in all things related to my trip they both were awesome, above board, accommodating and went above and beyond. I would suspect it's as others said, he lost the title, and being in Belize isn't motivated to bother. I would do what's suggested above, but instead of mailing it (Belize Mail is notoriously unreliable, particularly to the unpopulated side of the Caye) do yourself a favor, book a trip to the camp, bring the paperwork, have him sign it and enjoy the hell out of yourself while you're there. The place is awesome and pretty damn affordable.


----------



## Pinedawg (May 9, 2021)

redchaser said:


> So I've been to the Belize Fish camp. I know who sold you the boat, because we had long conversations about his old Dolphin, I also got know the owner of the camp. In person and in all things related to my trip they both were awesome, above board, accommodating and went above and beyond. I would suspect it's as others said, he lost the title, and being in Belize isn't motivated to bother. I would do what's suggested above, but instead of mailing it (Belize Mail is notoriously unreliable, particularly to the unpopulated side of the Caye) do yourself a favor, book a trip to the camp, bring the paperwork, have him sign it and enjoy the hell out of yourself while you're there. The place is awesome and pretty damn affordable.


I’m sure they get emails there and could just download the form, sign it, and send it back , perhaps electronically. The guy should make it right. “Should”…


----------



## Captain Kip (Feb 22, 2020)

Linesider429 said:


> Earlier this year, I bought a skiff from a listing I found on this forum. It was one of the best days of my life… My dream of becoming a boat owner had finally came true.
> 
> We met the seller in Miami and the pictures of the boat held true. 91’ dolphin super skiff.
> We spent all night wire transferring money in good faith and trusted the dealer to send us the boat title in the mail.
> ...


Sorry for your predicament. Some call it “ the school of hard knocks” I’ve been there and empathize you. Abandoned vessel registration sounds like the best move foreword since the guy is “off the grid”.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

The guy sounds like a POS. Being too weak to address the fact that he lost the title or just "can't be bothered" is worthless scumbag behavior.

He does not sound awesome, he sounds like an asshole.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Pinedawg said:


> I’m sure they get emails there and could just download the form, sign it, and send it back , perhaps electronically. The guy should make it right. “Should”…


No doubt, he absolutely should.....but the trip would still be cool.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

redchaser said:


> So I've been to the Belize Fish camp. I know who sold you the boat, because we had long conversations about his old Dolphin, I also got know the owner of the camp. In person and in all things related to my trip they both were awesome, above board, accommodating and went above and beyond. I would suspect it's as others said, he lost the title, and being in Belize isn't motivated to bother. I would do what's suggested above, but instead of mailing it (Belize Mail is notoriously unreliable, particularly to the unpopulated side of the Caye) do yourself a favor, book a trip to the camp, bring the paperwork, have him sign it and enjoy the hell out of yourself while you're there. The place is awesome and pretty damn affordable.


So he should drop 4k plus to get the title signed and give the guy more money just to do the right thing got it.I would personally blow up him Instagram so everyone knows not to trust him.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

MRichardson said:


> The guy sounds like a POS. Being too weak to address the fact that he lost the title or just "can't be bothered" is worthless scumbag behavior.
> 
> He does not sound awesome, he sounds like an asshole.


Agreed. He knew exactly what he was doing and basically scammed the OP.

Sounds like an asshole to me.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Do you have a photo of him and his name? I’ll go to Belize and get your title but it won’t be cheap...


$300, a six pack and we will feed the crocs in Belize. I have enough points for a free flight.


----------



## Linesider429 (Sep 11, 2021)

ifsteve said:


> Something doesn't add up here.
> 1. The seller has your money.
> 2. The buyer has the boat.
> 3. The title is apparently legit.
> ...


he has apparently lost the title (at least never sent it to me) and is outside of the country. He’s having difficulties with arranging a duplicate title and getting it to me.


----------



## Linesider429 (Sep 11, 2021)

jmrodandgun said:


> What does this mean? Surely he didn't go through the trouble of giving you a photocopy.
> 
> Having been escorted out of the DMV over an argument about a Florida trailer title which doesn't even exist, I understand your frustration. Maybe try a private title business. In my experience they are less argumentative and actually know the rules unlike those pieces of human trash at the DMV.


Yes indeed. No blue paper title. Just a photocopy. I will look into a private title business, thanks.


----------



## Linesider429 (Sep 11, 2021)

spc7669 said:


> Man do I ever hate to suggest this, but it may be time go talk to an attorney for advice. You’ll need to find one that has some expertise in this area.


Have contacted multiple lawyers.. they are little help.


----------



## Linesider429 (Sep 11, 2021)

dhenderson said:


> And if he stops making payments on the loan, guess what the bank is going to come after? The collateral, which is your new boat. It could very well have a lien on it which would explain why he might not have the original title to mail to you. It’s vital that you get the original title ASAP, whether it’s through legal means or trying harder to get in touch with the seller to sort this out.


Good point. Currently working with the seller. He has crept back into the picture. He’s having troubles with submitting an online form for a duplicate title. Idk what’s going on.


----------



## Linesider429 (Sep 11, 2021)

Backcountry 16 said:


> If this is the skiff I am thinking of it was located in Miami if that's the case you should've meet him at the dmv remember it's Miami it's just different there. Especially since the seller was leaving the country. I really hope he makes it right for you.


A lot of lessons learned, mf’n 305.


----------



## Linesider429 (Sep 11, 2021)

MRichardson said:


> The guy sounds like a POS. Being too weak to address the fact that he lost the title or just "can't be bothered" is worthless scumbag behavior.
> 
> He does not sound awesome, he sounds like an asshole.


Hoping for the best. Keeping faith he makes things right. He finally responded, so we’ll see.


----------



## Linesider429 (Sep 11, 2021)

Last Flat said:


> For sure the guy lost the title!
> I would not think that there’s a loan on a 30 year old boat.
> You need to put the screws to this guy somehow and get him to apply for a duplicate title.


We have a pulse from the seller.. He’s currently working slow, but working nonetheless on a duplicate.


----------



## Linesider429 (Sep 11, 2021)

Backcountry 16 said:


> If he has a loan on the boat he won't even have a duplicate title in Florida just the registration that way it's not possible to sell the skiff without the payoff. And highly unlikely on a 30 plus year old skiff unless it was a personal loan. Sounds like the op ran the boat until it was time to re register it lesson learned unfortunately.


I did run the boat way too long. Could have entered this fiasco months sooner.


----------



## Linesider429 (Sep 11, 2021)

skinny_fishing said:


> The seller obviously does not have the title, got his money already and is out of the country. Why would he give a shit at this point, the OP has no recourse.
> 
> I don't see how harassing the seller on social media is going to help either, if anything that will just piss him off and solidify him not giving a shit.
> 
> Forget about the seller and take the help that DuckNut offered you and apply for a lost title.


I’m not into social media slandering.


----------



## Linesider429 (Sep 11, 2021)

Dragonfly16 said:


> At the very least the OP can see what the state has in there records. Is there a lien on the title? Is the person who sold them the boat the actual last title holder? At least it is a starting point.


There is no lien. FWC has checked into that.


----------



## Linesider429 (Sep 11, 2021)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> https://www.flhsmv.gov/pdf/forms/82101.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only it was that easy.


----------



## Linesider429 (Sep 11, 2021)

skinny_fishing said:


> Again, you can't do this unless you are the owner of the vessel. The OP does not technically own it.
> 
> That would be a form that the seller would have to fill out but good luck with that.


Seller finally contacted me.. He sent me the exact link posted here. I’m still hoping he applies for a duplicate title and can get it to me.


----------



## Linesider429 (Sep 11, 2021)

Boogy said:


> I once had a similar issue. My boat was still titled to the second to last person who owned it, and they had already signed some things on it. The lady at the dmv gave me a form to give me power of attorney from the person who had the title. This allowed me to sell the boat to myself essentially. The power of attorney form only gave me the ability to do things with that specific vessel. All it required was the signature of the owner. When she gave me the form and told me to get the signature she kinda gave me the wink wink lol. Maybe this avenue could work for you.


Good god, which dmv?… I’m willing to drive anywhere.


----------



## Linesider429 (Sep 11, 2021)

redchaser said:


> So I've been to the Belize Fish camp. I know who sold you the boat, because we had long conversations about his old Dolphin, I also got know the owner of the camp. In person and in all things related to my trip they both were awesome, above board, accommodating and went above and beyond. I would suspect it's as others said, he lost the title, and being in Belize isn't motivated to bother. I would do what's suggested above, but instead of mailing it (Belize Mail is notoriously unreliable, particularly to the unpopulated side of the Caye) do yourself a favor, book a trip to the camp, bring the paperwork, have him sign it and enjoy the hell out of yourself while you're there. The place is awesome and pretty damn affordable.


That’s a story book ending there, but I work M-F and have zero value in a boat I paid for. Again, I’m not gunning at another man’s business or reputation and I’m keeping faith he’ll do the right thing.


----------



## Linesider429 (Sep 11, 2021)

Steve_Mevers said:


> This is what I would do. I would go to the tax collectors office and get an application for a duplicate title. Fill out the application except for the sellers signature. Mail the form to his boss at the fish camp and ask him to have him sign the form, include a return envelope with postage so all he has to do is sign the form and drop it in the mail to you. What do you have to lose? If the guy is halway legit and just lazy it will probably come back signed. FWC should be able to tell you if the vessel has a lien on it.


I think you have the best sounding advice Steve. Will give it a shot.


----------

